# Real Estate Agent in Mexico City?



## zaphod (Jun 19, 2010)

Hi, all. I'll be in Mexico City for a brief visit soon. I'd like to contact a reliable agent to begin looking at properties in or near the city center. The sections that have been suggested to me include Chapultepec, Centro Historico, and adjacent districts like Polanco and Zona Rosa, Condesa, and Roma Norte. After looking at other such queries, I realize that names of agents should not be posted in a thread, so may I ask for pm's instead? Thank you.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

zaphod said:


> Hi, all. I'll be in Mexico City for a brief visit soon. I'd like to contact a reliable agent to begin looking at properties in or near the city center. The sections that have been suggested to me include Chapultepec, Centro Historico, and adjacent districts like Polanco and Zona Rosa, Condesa, and Roma Norte. After looking at other such queries, I realize that names of agents should not be posted in a thread, so may I ask for pm's instead? Thank you.


The areas you mention will be pretty pricey. I wouldn't recommend living in the Zona Rosa, and I doubt you'll find anything in Chapultepec Park!


----------



## zaphod (Jun 19, 2010)

Thank you, Isla Verde.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

zaphod said:


> Thank you, Isla Verde.


You're welcome. Sorry I can't help you with the name of a good real estate agent.


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

Some questions:
Where will you be working?
Gated or not
Budget
Do you have kids? Will they be attending to any particular school?


----------



## zaphod (Jun 19, 2010)

GARYJ65 said:


> Some questions:
> Where will you be working?
> Gated or not
> Budget
> Do you have kids? Will they be attending to any particular school?


I wonder whether I could politely demur from answering these questions but still get some real estate agent references? Thank you.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

zaphod said:


> I wonder whether I could politely demur from answering these questions but still get some real estate agent references? Thank you.


A wise decision in my opinion.


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

I didnt mean to be nosy, I know a few real estate agents in Mexico city, but they work some areas only and some budgets only
Good luck on your quest


----------



## zaphod (Jun 19, 2010)

Understood, Gary, and thanks. Still: anyone out there with a recommendation for a reputable real estate agent? Thanks again.


----------

